# Slatington, PA - MEYER CLASSIC MOUNT 17111



## streetscrapin16 (Feb 9, 2010)

I have a Meyer Classic plow mount for a 99-10 Chevy or Gmc 2500 3500. Mount is Straight. Bought to put a truck together for this year but have a full time job that won't allow winter work. Looking to get $550 obo. Located in Allentown PA


----------



## sawzall (Sep 7, 2021)

any chance this is still kicking around?3


----------

